# UK visa refusal stamp



## martinkhanoom (Aug 9, 2008)

I have been refused for UK student visa,but there is no refusal stamp in my passport,does anybody know what does it mean???


----------



## marcusb (Oct 6, 2008)

Is there a pencil line across any of the pages? It used to be that they would make a mark on the passport that they would be able to recognise afterwards. 

In principle just because you are refused once doesn't prevent you from applying again for a different visa category or perhaps with different circumstances. The Home Office can be quite fair like that.


----------

